# أكبر مكتبة لمهندسين البترول فى موضوع واحد



## eng_hamada_4u (3 أغسطس 2008)

أقدم لكم مجموعة من أهم الكتب المختصة بمجال البترول


Handbook of Petroleum Analysis








Download

*********************************************
Hydrocarbon_Phase_Behavior







Download

*********************************************
Probability in Petroleum And Environmental Engineering







Download
or
Download

************************************************
Applied Drilling Engineering (Spe Textbook Series, Vol 2









Download
or

Download

****************************************

Advanced Blowout and Well Control 








Download

*******************************************

Shale Shaker and Drilling Fluids Systems










Download

******************************************

Drilling Fluids Processing Handbook








Download

***********************************************************

Composition and Properties of Drilling and Completion Fluids








Download
or
Download

************************************************

Air and Gas Drilling Manual 








Download

password = TQN06usercurrently22/09/06

******************************************

Computational Rheology for Pipeline and Annular Flow








Download

password : www.blueportal.org 

***************************************


Engineering Rock Mechanics








Download

***********************************************************


Engineering Rock Mechanics Part II








Download

PASSWORD: www.AvaxHome.ru

*********************************************************


Surface Production Operations: Volume 1








Download

PASSWORD: www.AvaxHome.ru

********************************************


Surface Production Operations: Volume 2







Download

PASSWORD: www.AvaxHome.ru

********************************************************


Plant Engineer's Reference Book








Download

**************************************************


Handbook for Estimating Physiochemical Properties of Organic Compounds 







Download

********************************************


Petroleum Biotechnology, Volume 151: Developments and Perspectives 










Download


****************************************************************

*Properties Of Petroleum Fluids*

*



*


Download

**********************************************************


*Petroleum Engineering Handbook*







Download
or
Download

************************************************


*Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering*


*



*




Download

*****************************************


*Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir*

*



*


Download

********************************************


*Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering*







Download

password : www.blueportal.org

*************************************************************


*Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion)​ 



​ ​*
Download

***********************************************​ 

Advanced Reservoir Engineering, First Edition








​ ​​*
Download

*Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

***********************************​ 


Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering​ 





​ 

​*
Download

********************************************************

*Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation, Second Edition*

*



*


Download

******************************************************


Reservoir Engineering Handbook








Download

Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

 *************************************



*Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation*​ 








Download
or
Download
or
Download

********************************************************


Petrophysics









Download

****************************************


Petroleum Geology of the South Caspian Basin








Download
*********************************************************

Natural Gas Engineering Handbook









Download
or
Download

*********************************************************

*Petroleum and Gas Field Processing (Chemical Industries)*

*



*


Download

***************************************************************


*Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathematics in Industry)*

*



*


Download





​


----------



## falehalmahdawi (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك لك جهدك


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (8 أغسطس 2008)

هذا مجهود تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهند اللقاني (10 أغسطس 2008)

الكتب لا تحمل معي لماذا لا ادري دلني بارك الله فيك


----------



## engg90 (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## engg90 (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ممكن الباسوورد لكتاب

Petroleum_Biotechnology_-_Developments_and_Perspective


لاني حاولت كل الباسورد اللي هنا ما فتح الملف 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فلسطين والنضال (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب


----------



## LIALY (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب لكن اخوي لو تكرمت بعض الكتب ما تتحمل معاي من رابيدشير ممكن تدلني كيف احملها مشكورا ؟


----------



## تلميذا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks a lot Hamada,but what is the password of Applied drilling engineering?


----------



## تلميذا (22 سبتمبر 2008)

password of Applied drilling engineering is:TOTQNMEMBERS


----------



## mostafa elGammal (27 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم الايادي 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ch-engin (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thats very good topics


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه المواضيع


----------



## GeoOo (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور كتير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## ود حمد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mouhelayali (23 ديسمبر 2009)

_*بارك الله فيكح يا اخا العرب*_


----------



## Mr.Saykoo (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألف مليوووووووووووووووون شكر*

بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم من واسع فضله وعلمه


----------



## explorator (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## sensh (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم و لكن اريد ان اعرف الباسوورد للكتب التالية

*
Petroleum Reservoir Simulations: A Basic Approach (+ CD Companion
و
Mathematical Methods and Modelling in Hydrocarbon Exploration and Production (Mathematics in Industry)

​*


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## jidi (5 يناير 2010)

يا أخي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله أنا محتاج للكتاب Applied drilling engineering اذا كان معك انزله من فضلك علئ الربيدشير او اي مكان مشكووووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## mohamedbettaieb (6 يناير 2010)

thk y very mauch, please y can give me the password of the reservoir simulation. thanks ​


----------

